# SEM + Audi 40V V8?



## arbitris (Aug 3, 2007)

I have seen 034 run these engines, but has anybody gotten the 40V Audi V8 to run on any other SEM? 
I don't know if I will be able to use the factory ECU, and I would like to know all options available. 
Engine/donor: 2001 A8 40V 4.2L V8
TIA








Muahaaahaaaa


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: SEM + Audi 40V V8? (arbitris)*

As long as it has a 60-2 trigger and you can find a 'regular' throttle body to bolt on, MS can run it. Those have the 3 or 4 pin coils?


----------



## arbitris (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: SEM + Audi 40V V8? (need_a_VR6)*

I'm not sure about the coils right now, It will be a few days before I'm infront of the engine again. But I do know: It does not have two coils and two distributors like the 32V V8's do, it has 8 individual coils. 
Does MS have control for individual coils too? 
I remember reading where someone was adding ford mustang edis system (or something like that) with megasquirt, If possible I would much rather have MS perform everything itself, and not have to swap out the coils for ford 4-in-1's.


----------



## arbitris (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: SEM + Audi 40V V8? (arbitris)*

I have the engine and damn that's hot








I forgot to check coil wires, and I'm too tired to dig it all back out of bags/closet right now. 
Everybody should buy an audi v8


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: SEM + Audi 40V V8? (arbitris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arbitris* »_
Everybody should buy an audi v8









For a boat anchor?








Small displacement high output is where it is at


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: SEM + Audi 40V V8? (arbitris)*

MS can do COP for a 6cyl currently, but you can fire those coils in waste spark pairs without a problem.


----------



## arbitris (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: SEM + Audi 40V V8? (Issam Abed)*

Thanks Vr6, I'll check into that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Issam, you should see how much power these v8's make in twin turbo form!!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: SEM + Audi 40V V8? (arbitris)*

Check out this forum for more help in the matter 
http://www.motorgeek.com/index...bdeb9


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: SEM + Audi 40V V8? (arbitris)*








I was thinking abut putting one of these in the middle of my rocco but not enough room. 2.7T may work though








This is my idea for once i have my own garage to work on something like this. It's a little to much for the space i have now.
Love to see swaps like this


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: SEM + Audi 40V V8? (arbitris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arbitris* »_















I've been thinking about this, and it doesn't sound like a complete thought, so I'm going to voice my own asumptions on your comments and ask. How is that where it's at?
If you are interested in making your car faster, why not make it faster? If you are going to do all the work for an engine swap, and it's going to be about the same for a 16v or a 40v, why not install the other half of the 4-banger too? ( V8 ) 
Or is you interest in bragging about a number not just making a car faster, I E a certain hp out of a certain size engine?
Also as for weight and size, the V8 is 4.2L not very big, and it actually weighs less than the Audi I5 as well as less than the Audi V6. 









A complete thought?
Not one to bring you or your project down but it is highly unlikely that you would see results on a Twin turbo V8.
Do I think it is a great idea? SURE I do along with a W12 twin turbo like Bentley Continental GT as well as a W8 twin turbo but the reality is twin turbo anything and you have to budget for AT LEAST $10,000 USD to make it happen right.
If you have $10,000 USD to burn then by all means I would give you all the advice in the world but for what the 1.8T/2.0 FSI motors are making these days it is pointless to go with big displacement twin turbo motors.If you want to turn a pipe dream (because realisitcally that is what a twin turbo v8 is for most) into reality then search other avenue's.The results will be amazing and you will actually get the project completed as well as not having to buy shares in Exxon.
I know of 2 V8 twin turbo projects and I have actually driven in 1 of them (Marc Swanson's own) and those 2 projects took over a year to complete.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: SEM + Audi 40V V8? (arbitris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arbitris* »_
I know of SEVERAL twin turbo Audi V8's and they are all amazing cars, They are not that rare, and many are even suitable as daily drivers. 

yes ,they are very common









_Quote, originally posted by *arbitris* »_
I have everything except the SEM I need to build a turbo V8 car If I buy a SEM for a grand It would be complete for under 3K.

(2) Turbo manifold @ 450 each = 900
(2) T3 Super 60 turbocharger @ 500 each = 1000
(2) Downpipes @ approx 300 in material = 600
Subtotal = 2500 USD
That does not include head gaskets,wiring, head studs, intercoolers,piping,SEM etc etc
Enjoy your $3000 V8 twin turbo set up but do not try to pass it off as something everyone can do because even if you have your own shop it is not going to cost you $3000 USD to do from start to finish.If that were the case people would be out there rescuing Audi V8's from all around the globe.

As for what SEM, get the 034 Stage IIc,proven to work and can even come with loads of base maps ready to rock.
Now excuse me while I go read a book. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (arbitris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arbitris* »_Really? $2500, what happened to $10000 you were trying to discourage me with?
V8 (minus ECU) $500 (Proven to be capable of 400-500hp without blowing up)
034 IIC $1100 
GT35R $100
Flywheel + Clutch $500
1994 Audi 90CS Quattro - 650
Wiring - done in my living room - $0
welding - done in a friends driveway - $0
Metal materials for motor mounts and plate to weld to exhaust to bolt turbo to - $50
$2870 total Including the car!


Half your parts list were parts sourced used/second hand or for free.
Stage IIc ECU - 1750 not including flying lead harness or other accessories
GT3582R - 1350
Flywheel - 495 (thanks for that...forgot you needed that part)
Clutch kit - 550
etc...etc...
We can back and forth about this for days and I really do not have energy for these kind of threads anymore.Enjoy your build and good luck.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Looks like someone ratted to the mods....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (arbitris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arbitris* »_No, I deleted my posts because I don't want to be part of this arguement. 

I would not pay any mind to Chad.
My posts were not meant to be argumentative,if you can do a V8 swap on the cheap then by all means do it.
My only issue was how cheap you were making it out to be when in my experience it is not.
That is all.


----------

